

The Startup Genome report - missy
http://venturevillage.eu/startup-genome-report-europe

======
jfaucett
This needs to be renamed, keep original title.

Otherwise, this is an interesting article. I was surprised to see Toronto so
high and Paris #11 topping out Berlin #15. What are big Paris startups?

------
missy
Sick and tired of all the hype around Berlin. Startup Genome confirms with
figures that there is more substance in areas like Tel Aviv which is not as
heavily covered. What are your views , especially people from the other top 20
cities . cheers

~~~
cyphersanctus
Well, Berlin doesn't seem to have a high rate of loud sounding startups world
wide. And the ones who do sound are not much in comparison to the loud ones
coming from SV. Then again the startup ecosystem is so dynamic in Berlin, and
so much buzz is being generated, that I'm pretty sure that soon enough great
things will start to spring.

